# PID wiring.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

So, I finally have this wired up I think....

Well, I have no PID or TC yet, so I just wired it following the diagrams......

First, the right SSR is to power steam. the two black, red headed cables are for the thermostat, the black blue cable is for the steam switch. If you follow the cabling all the way to the end, you will notice that there are two "earth" coloured cables, one links to the steam SSR and to J11 (Normally open alarm 1) on the PID (D1S-VR). Because the alarm function is not powered like the SSR output, there is also a second earth coloured wire linking to a blue wire. This is connected to the power input for the PID and to J12 on the PID. When the steam switch is activated, it should pass a voltage though the SSR allowing it to run the alarm function.

The second SSR is for brew, again, the two black and red cables are for the thermostat and the two blue and brown cables go into J6 and J8 on the PID; correspending to their polarity.

The second set of blue and brown cables are the power cables for the PID, the blue to the front switch (live) and J9 on the PID and the brown to the power at the back of the classic (neutral) and J10.

The TC, which I don't have will go to J3 and J4.

I believe that will leave the PID wired up correctly.

I wasn't sure what rating of cable I needed, so I used mains cable and auto-cable (the black).

The second diagram is for a Silvia, but it demonstrates how to wire the steam SSR without needing an additional voltage input to power the alarm function.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if the Steam SSR needs the correct polarity to run or not though.

I just realised maybe it needs to draw power from N, not the power switch.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, think this one might be a bit complex for my mod'ing skills. It looks great, looking forward to hearing how it performs when the TC arrives.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Which PID did you get?...photo? specs?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

soundklinik said:


> Which PID did you get?...photo? specs?


I'm planning on doing a proper write up when I can fit it.

It's the Sestos one though.


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

hello, have you fitted the pid? if yes please provide as many details as you can as i am planning to follow ur route...!!!

thx!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, I fitted it.

What would you like to know?


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

hello,

i would like to see detailed photos from inside in order to figure which cable goes where...it will be a lot easier for unexperienced users also if,you can sum everything up in one most it will be great .

thanks a lot


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Kyle how is the pid running? and was it difficult to install. I may order all the parts then ask an electrician I know to wire it all up and install


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not hard at all and running all but perfectly.


----------



## slavo (Jan 16, 2019)

@Kyle548

Hi,

how did you set Alarm (AL1) for steam control? I also have SESTOS PIDs and quite a hundred games and I can not run it. Do you have any more detailed setup and connection to the SSR relay?

Thanks.

Slavo


----------

